# Suggestions for a sauce to go with monkfish?



## Rebelette (23 Mar 2007)

Anyone have any ideas for a nice sauce to go with monkfish - I don't want to pick one that's too strong, and ruin the taste of the monkfish!
Thanks...


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2007)

Putting sauce on a monkfish to me is like putting Coke in a Middleton Rare!

Try cutting little incisions along the fish and placing thin slices of garlic in them. Put mixed herbs inside the fish and then wrap the fish in a good bacon/rasher. Put on a bayleaf and into the over for about 20 mins. Maybe a little Chenin Blanc then to wash it down....

HTH

Firefly


----------



## ACA (23 Mar 2007)

Googled and found [broken link removed] - hope it helps!


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2007)

Should have added, my recipe came from the legendary Keith Floyd


----------



## Rebelette (23 Mar 2007)

Firefly said:


> Putting sauce on a monkfish to me is like putting Coke in a Middleton Rare!



Thanks Firefly - tha's why I wanted suggestions to make it tasty, but not to kill it. Will try out your (sorry Keith's!) recipe this evening.

ACA, good link too - Thanks..


----------



## rob30 (23 Mar 2007)

orange sauce is beautiful with it, very summery!


----------



## huskerdu (24 Mar 2007)

I make a fab sauce for monkfish, which I am willing to share. 

Fry a chopped red pepper, a chopped tomato and some capers in olive oil until a bit charred. Turn the heat down and cook for about 25 minutes. 
Liquidize with a tablespoon of balsamic vinegar.  No need for seasoning
as the capers are salty already, and I cook the monlfish with plenty of pepper ( see below). 

I cook the monkfish by chopping into lumps about 2 cm diameter. 
Cover in a mixture of flour and freshly ground black pepper. 
Fry in a mad hot frying pan for 2 minutes a side. 

Heaven. 

I'm hungry and now I'm sorry I didn't buy monkfish for tonight. 

Looking forward to some halibut fired in lemon butter, but I might not
be as nice as the monkfish.


----------



## huskerdu (24 Mar 2007)

I should have said, the Keith Floyd recipe does sound good, how did it go....


----------



## Cyrstal (25 Mar 2007)

This is a recipe I've used and loved it from website, http://www.cookitsimply.com, they have a good few monkfish recipes, as well as loads of other brilliant, and more importantly easy recipes 

*Gingered Monkfish recipe*
15 g (1/2 oz) butter
1 medium onion, sliced
1 cm (1/2 inch) piece fresh root ginger, peeled and chopped
1 clove garlic, skinned and crushed
1/2 red pepper, chopped
175 g (6 oz) cauliflower florets
225 g (8 oz) boned monkfish, cubed
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
150 ml (1/4 pint) fresh milk
100 g (4 oz) skimmed milk soft cheese
chopped chives to garnish

*method*
1. Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the onion, ginger and garlic. Cook until soft. 

2. Add the peppers, cauliflower, fish and turmeric. Cook stirring for 2 minutes. Add the milk, bring to the boil, cover and simmer for 5 minutes. 

3. Mix the soft cheese with a little of the hot milk and pour into the pan. Stir well and heat gently, do not boil. Serve sprinkled with chopped chives. 
*serving amount*
serves 2


----------

